# ooth minus the foam



## agent A (Jan 6, 2019)

one of my amoena females looked thinner today and upon inspection, i found this egg cluster but no foam was around it!


----------



## Cole 78 (Jan 6, 2019)

Odd... Probably won't hatch.


----------



## Aristalochia (Jan 7, 2019)

hmmm, was that its first try?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks weird, only a few eggs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 7, 2019)

That is strange!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2019)

Aristalochia said:


> hmmm, was that its first try?


2nd or 3rd



Little Mantis said:


> Looks weird, only a few eggs.


amoena only put 8-15 in each ooth anyway


----------

